# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and my gratitude



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope everyone is enjoying time with their families. As I lie in my warm bed, waiting for the kids to wake up to open their presents. I take time to think (usually too busy or lost too many brain cells to do so)

Though there many things in this world that are not going well, I can influence my home.

I have two wonderful kids that their favourite things about the holidays are not presents, but rather the family and extra kindness around the season. My children asked for very frew things from Santa,the youngest asked for one (that she REALLY wanted) and her other things she asked for her other items to be donated to other families that would have a hard time in the Alberta. She asked for at least 30 more families to have a wonderful Christmas. 40 if she gets her one wish. :adoration::triumphant:

I look upon this holiday season, and think how lucky we truly are to be living in Canada. Our lives would be truly different and for the worst if we were here. So before I take this on a total diatribe... 

Merry Christmas everyone and have a happy holidays.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This is my 66th Christmas, and there are lots of memories.........

As a child with my parents, meeting my wife and celebrating together, with our son.........and now with our grandson.

Your kids sound terrific Plugging. Loving parenting always shows in the children.

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Commiserations to all of you who are not in Lotus Land this Xmas day. Snow-less, bright blue sky, .... I could go on, but I won't. Best of the Season to all.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I woke up this morning at 6am and had a coffee on the back of my boat in Marina La Cruz de Huanacaxtle and had to count my blessings of which I have had a disproportionate amount. Here's hoping for similar good fortune for all the posters here...Merry Christmas!


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas and I must say like WW1 everyone is respecting Christmas day and not posting on the controversial topics. It really shows the spirit here, god bless everyone on he forum.


----------



## doitwithsam (Nov 26, 2016)

*Merry Christmas*

May the magic of Christmas gladden your heart with the joys of the season. May the spirit of Christmas bless you with greater strength. May the promise of Christmas bring you and yours endless blessings. Merry Christmas to all and best wishes for a happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## dwyanec (Dec 29, 2016)

I hope everyone will have a prosperous New Year!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*merry merry - happy happy to all !*

Here's a 'worst-Christmas-ever-turned-out-okay' kind of story.

*"Left in trash as a newborn, man reunites with trio who saved him." *










http://nypost.com/2016/12/25/left-in-trash-as-a-newborn-man-reunites-with-trio-that-saved-him/


h/t Michael Savage


----------

